# Disable cache outlook 2016 on mac



## helicrenz

Hi guys. Do you have any idea have to disable cache outlook on mac


----------



## weirdtoys

Click the File tab.

Click Account Settings, and then click Account Settings.









On the E-mail tab, click the Exchange account, and then click Change.

Under Microsoft Exchange server, select or clear the Use Cached Exchange Mode check box.


----------



## helicrenz

This is for windows im asking for macox


----------



## bobs-here

* Before emptying the cache, you may want to ensure that your Outlook information is backed up.*

Make sure that your computer is connected to the Exchange server.
In the navigation pane, Ctrl+click or right-click the Exchange folder for which you want to empty the cache, and then click Properties.
https://support.office.com/en-gb/ar...-for-Mac-6f230dfa-7f12-4606-bb1a-55ee19087033


----------



## helicrenz

Thanks, Is it ok to clear cache? example i want to clear my cache in calendar. Does my schedule in calendar be deleted?


----------



## bobs-here

helicrenz said:


> Thanks, Is it ok to clear cache? example i want to clear my cache in calendar. Does my schedule in calendar be deleted?


hi, the bold line *"you may want to ensure that your Outlook information is backed up"* is insurance and prurient to prevent any loss. the procedure deletes any information that is not synchronized with the Exchange server, including your contacts' mail certificate. Emptying the cache replaces the contents of the folder with the latest items from the Exchange server. Before emptying the cache, you may want to ensure that your Outlook information is backed up.

https://support.office.com/en-gb/ar...-for-Mac-6f230dfa-7f12-4606-bb1a-55ee19087033

same goes for iCal or Calendar cache in OS X just to be clear which calendar is intended
http://kb.mit.edu/confluence/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=12386508


----------



## helicrenz

Thanks for the help


----------

